# Expeditionary combat medic?



## Devildoc (Feb 19, 2019)

I have been out of the Navy for a while, and even longer gone from the field.  But given that once upon a time I was on the periphery of the CONTOMS/TCCC/EMTT program, someone asked me about the Army's expeditionary combat medic.  I have never heard of it.  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2019)

I did not have it when I was at Bragg, in the 90s. We did CLS, had EMT and paramedic program. I was paramedic qual'd. Now, I do hear that the aforementioned program consists of medicine beyond the golden hour, based on a 72 hour or longer time, waiting on evac.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok, time was off but here you go bro.
Army launches new Expeditionary Combat Medic course


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 20, 2019)

Muppet said:


> Ok, time was off but here you go bro.
> Army launches new Expeditionary Combat Medic course



Thanks, I appreciate it. when I was a corpsman we had following training, I assume you guys did as well, it gave us an additional training and capability but did not fundamentally change our NEC (your MOS).  So we did some of those things, but not all of those things but we didn't get anything additional to go with it, and it was usually battalion driven and  not a navy-wide thing.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. when I was a corpsman we had following training, I assume you guys did as well, it gave us an additional training and capability but did not fundamentally change our NEC (your MOS).  So we did some of those things, but not all of those things but we didn't get anything additional to go with it, and it was usually battalion driven and  not a navy-wide thing.



Yeah, back then, we were required to maintain EMT-B but the paramedic program out of FTCC was offered special. A few of us got our EFMBs, our PA, a former 18D turned CAG turned PA, was able to get us hooked up with medic school. I did time in Womack ER/Ft. Bragg EMS and a few tours with Cumberland County/Cape Fear EMS. Good training.


----------

